# Updated Pics of Tanks & Fish



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Hey Guys,
Here are some updates on my tanks and fish. Long overdue.

Here's what I have:

4 Spilos in a 180g 
1 Altuvei in a 60g
2 flowerhorns in a 100g divided
80 gallon community tank

Hope you guys enjoy the pics.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

awesome spilo tank

well there all nuts but the spilso's take the prize


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

awesome fish and tanks


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

4 spilos tank is SICK







your others are nice too


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I love the flowerhorns Badass :nod:


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

what type of flowerhorn is that orange/red one?


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

That's one of the nicest Altuvies I've ever seen

And those spilos are huge! How big are they now?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looking great fury,all the fish look baddass, I like the Tropical fish setup.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

looks good.. keep it up and look forward to seeing u on AIM oneday haha


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow....... simply amazing looking fish ánd set ups









Especially the Spilo's and their tank are SWEET


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Awesome tanks and fish, especially the community tank


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

dope setups and fish


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

wow that spilo setup is amazing. Great looking FH's also. Thanks for sharing fury.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

INSANE!

I think you have some of the most beautiful tanks I have ever seen!

Gorgeous!

J


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Love the Spilo set-up...Looking great.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

lovely looking tanks. am i right in thinking that Spilos are usually solitary? how long have you had them together? they look stunning.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That spilo tank is sweet!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

those tanks look amazing


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

ur tanks look so nice dude...i really like the spilo tank


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

wut kinda plants are those in the spilo tank


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

Very nice fish and tanks. what type of plant is that growing around the driftwood in the last pic? i wanna get thats, looks really nice.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

jesterx626 said:


> Very nice fish and tanks. what type of plant is that growing around the driftwood in the last pic? i wanna get thats, looks really nice.


It's called java moss. You can buy a clump of java moss at your lfs and spread it all over the driftwood. Then you get some black string and tie it down and eventually the javamoss will grow over the string.

Thanks again for all the nice comments guys.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

that spilo tank is out of control


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Damnn ...sweet spilos! Lovin the setup as well. Beautiful


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i can remember when you got all of those baby spilos........ they look nice as hell now...... the tank is remarkably clean!!!!!!!!


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Very nice setup. I love your decorations man, that is awesome.
What type of lighting is needed for the Java Moss?
I remember seeing your spilos somewhere on P-Fury and they had alot more gold.
Are they in breeding condition in these latest pics?
And how big will that Altuvie get?

Very nice sand, is that the HomeDepot play sand?
I love sand but have not found any that aren't too fine.

Very cool setup.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow, that spilo set up is









How do u manage to keep the sand and tank looking so clean?? And where did u get huge driftwood like that?


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

absoulutly beautiful tanks, nice and clean

those are really nice spilos

1st shot is incredible, gj


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Goes to show you can shoal spilos if you know what you're doing. I didn't even know they could get to 10" in captivity!

Good work man


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

stunning pictures


----------



## Altuvie631 (Jul 7, 2005)

very impressive man good work


----------



## tyson (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice tanks and fish....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Thats a nice emperor 400 you have.









Nice pics and great looking tanks. How big are the spilos and do they stay together or only come together for feedings?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

phensway said:


> Thats a nice emperor 400 you have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, it is a nice emperor 400 and I got a good deal on it too :laugh: Thanks again Brian. 
The spilos only come together during feeding times and size wise they are between 9-10.5"TL


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

the spilos body shapre remind me of a sunfish/pumpkinseed/blue giller lol


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

awesome tank set ups! i especially like the altuvies setup.

ive always thougth that youve had the cleanest looking setups on all of p fury. i had your spilos tank in mind when i was aquascaping my 55.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Steve7 said:


> awesome tank set ups! i especially like the altuvies setup.
> 
> ive always thougth that youve had the cleanest looking setups on all of p fury. i had your spilos tank in mind when i was aquascaping my 55.


Thanks, that really means a lot.


----------



## dc2rtek (Oct 27, 2005)

thats real nice


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

that spilo tank is super sick!!!!

all tanks and fish look great too


----------



## KOK (Nov 13, 2005)

unbelievable 180 you got there fish o fury i saw your post on fhusa all of your tanks are quite impressive i wanted to ask you if you would sell me some of that driftwood i will make it worth your troubles or could you tell me where i can get some i also wanted to know if the plants in the 180 are real or not.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

KOK said:


> unbelievable 180 you got there fish o fury i saw your post on fhusa all of your tanks are quite impressive i wanted to ask you if you would sell me some of that driftwood i will make it worth your troubles or could you tell me where i can get some i also wanted to know if the plants in the 180 are real or not.


Thanks for the compliments. Sorry but the driftwood is not for sale. I will PM you with the contact info of someone who may have some for sale. The plants in the 180 are plastic.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Great looking tanks!!!
I love how on that fh tank its light on one side and dark on the other!


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

As always, I'm very impressed with your tanks.

I think the combination of clean tanks/good pictures make your setups look like the best on this forum.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I'm in love w/ your JK...planning to sell him anytime soon?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Excellent setup!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

gorgeous pics and awesome tank set ups!!!!!!! i like everyone of them

awesome flowehorn to nice male ya got there and the gold FH too


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

VERY NICE !!









Is it me or did your fish grew alot since you won Best tank ?

Nice man, real nice.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> VERY NICE !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Yup, they've grow a lot since then. It's hard to tell that they are growing especially when I see them every day. When friends come over they always tell me how much they've grown since the last time they seen them.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

everything looks great!! but apparent quality of water...5 STARS!!! congrats


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

wicked looking setups you have there








i love them all


----------



## KOK (Nov 13, 2005)

fishofury said:


> unbelievable 180 you got there fish o fury i saw your post on fhusa all of your tanks are quite impressive i wanted to ask you if you would sell me some of that driftwood i will make it worth your troubles or could you tell me where i can get some i also wanted to know if the plants in the 180 are real or not.


Thanks for the compliments. Sorry but the driftwood is not for sale. I will PM you with the contact info of someone who may have some for sale. The plants in the 180 are plastic.
[/quote]
thanks again for all your help fish o fury i picked up some driftwood and i'll put up some pictures when my set up is done. i never liked plastic plants but i have to admit that yours look pretty damn good.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

very nice.. those spilos kick asss. ncie work.......

those f-horns cannot live together i guess??? (i don't know much about that species)


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Dr Exum said:


> very nice.. those spilos kick asss. ncie work.......
> 
> *those f-horns cannot live together i guess???* (i don't know much about that species)


You sir are Correct. There pretty aggressive.

The tanks are awesome looking. Its amazing to see how clear your sand is. At first, i thought you over-exposed the image down there or something, its just so white.

My fav. tank was the one with teh Java moss.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

amazing setups! That sand looks super clean and the driftwood is a work of art! How big is your altuvei?


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice tanks man.. awsome


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

KOK said:


> amazing setups! That sand looks super clean and the driftwood is a work of art! How big is your altuvei?


He's a tad bit under 9"


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

wow they are amazing tanks,love the splio tank setup. cleanest setup ive ever seen


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Excellent photos of very nice tanks.








How big is your altuvei?


----------



## G_execute (Jan 13, 2005)

i liked it, very very very nice tank man


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

How do you keep the sand in that spilo tank so clean? mine just collects algae and poop and turn brown and green....what do you do differently?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> How do you keep the sand in that spilo tank so clean? mine just collects algae and poop and turn brown and green....what do you do differently?


I guess its because I have a lot of filtration for my tank and I remove any crap along with 5 gallons of water everyday after feedings. This probably prevents any build up of any sort.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

so how big is ur altuvie


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

33truballa33 said:


> so how big is ur altuvie :laugh:





> Piranha_man @ Dec 5 2005, 12:01 AM
> 
> Excellent photos of very nice tanks. buttrock.gif
> How big is your altuvei?





> deezdrama @ Dec 4 2005, 11:47 AM
> 
> amazing setups! That sand looks super clean and the driftwood is a work of art! How big is your altuvei?





> He's a tad bit under 9"


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay, ya caught me not paying attention.








That is extremely cool... I am eager to see my altuvei reach 9 inches... he's presently 7...


----------

